# Outdoor Gas Grill



## nynethead (Sep 23, 2005)

As the warmer weather approaches and my LP gas reserves will be greater I am looking to purchase a small gas barbeque. My 29BHS has a quick disconnect adaptor installed from the factory for the outside camp kitchen and I want to get a 12' quick connect hose and use a table top gas grill. Searching the web today I found Weber have a great solution the new Q series. Consumer reports gave it a great rating and it folds smaller than my weber charcoal barbeque. I though during my summer vacations a gas barbeque would assist in faster meal times for the kids.

The actual question is does anyone own one, seen one or recommend one?


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

nynethead said:


> As the warmer weather approaches and my LP gas reserves will be greater I am looking to purchase a small gas barbeque. My 29BHS has a quick disconnect adaptor installed from the factory for the outside camp kitchen and I want to get a 12' quick connect hose and use a table top gas grill. Searching the web today I found Weber have a great solution the new Q series. Consumer reports gave it a great rating and it folds smaller than my weber charcoal barbeque. I though during my summer vacations a gas barbeque would assist in faster meal times for the kids.
> 
> The actual question is does anyone own one, seen one or recommend one?
> 
> ...


Its a Weber - how far from great can it be? Sounds like we'll be checking that out too!


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

I have a Q, and I love it. Not as good as my Genesis at home, but I wouldn't go camping without it. Just remember, if you connect to the trailers quick connect, you will might have to bypass the regulator on the grill. The trailers propane system is something like 11" water column.

I usually bring a 20lb cylinder with me, and set up the grill away from the camper, that way, I'm not too close that all the smoke goes inside, and it doesn't take up too much space on the table. I have the wheeled stand for the Q also.

Tim


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

I like you waty of thinking Tim
I just haven't gotten around to that part yet(soon I hope)

Don


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

I added another quick disconnect at the front of the trailer as well. I use a 15' hose from there to my Q. Works very well and save me carrying another propane bottle.

Thor


----------



## stapless (Feb 20, 2005)

hatcityhosehauler said:


> I have a Q, and I love it. Not as good as my Genesis at home, but I wouldn't go camping without it. Just remember, if you connect to the trailers quick connect, you will might have to bypass the regulator on the grill. The trailers propane system is something like 11" water column.
> 
> I usually bring a 20lb cylinder with me, and set up the grill away from the camper, that way, I'm not too close that all the smoke goes inside, and it doesn't take up too much space on the table. I have the wheeled stand for the Q also.
> 
> ...


I agree with Tim. I've got the same set up and love the Q. not as good as my genesis, but a great option for travel. I carry a 10 pund propane cylinder along so can set up anywhere. my brother has a holland that he likes alot, and they do make a travel version. might be something else to look at. for me, I prefer the weber.

scott


----------



## coachsrs (Mar 13, 2005)

We have had a Weber Baby Q for about a year. There is only 3 in our family so we not only took it camping, but we used it at home for griling. At home we used an extension and used a large propane tank. While on the road, we usually used the small non-refillable propane tanks. The N-R tank was easier to pack and allowed you to cook on the campsite picnic table or wherever you wish. The best thing about it was that it cooked quickly and efficently.


----------



## toolman (Jul 12, 2005)

The Q 220 is the a new model this year. It is the same as last years Q model. With 1 exception. It has a therm built into the lid. They actually have several models, 100, 120, 200, 220 and the 300. All of the models are very good. The main differences are size.

Toolman


----------



## h2oman (Nov 17, 2005)

I don't like to carry around the little gas bottles. Besides, at high altitudes they don't burn very efficiently. So, I just hooked right into the trailer gas with a seperate quick coupler for the grill. I just have a little Aussie grill I got at Target for $80. Had a new 15 ft hose made for it and now I can run the outdoor cooktop and grill at the same time.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

h2oman....nice work. That must really be nice to not have to buy/pack the addtional propane.


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

hatcityhosehauler said:


> Not as good as my Genesis at home, but I wouldn't go camping without it.Â
> Tim
> [snapback]102486[/snapback]​


Tim...
Great minds think alike!









I just bought a WEBER GENESIS GOLD B stainless steel gas grill for the home! Is that baby ever nice!







It was a little costly, but you can't beat the warranty!
It came with a little Weber charcoal grill free that I'll probably throw in the OUTBACK.

Grill on!


----------



## madmaccm (Oct 7, 2005)

Looks like I found my next addition to the TT. A Weber Q and quick connect valve with hose.

C-Mac


----------

